# Going online to delete shows on my other TiVos



## WDMaples (Feb 3, 2015)

I would like to know if it's possible to go online and delete shows one of my other TiVos on my account. I can set recordings for the other devices, reorder the list of subscriptions  all on the other TiVo is on my account. But I cannot delete files (or shows) that I have already transferred and watched.

Is there anything in the works to make this possible?

 Doug


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can do this with the iOS or Android app, but not from the website.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

What model TiVos are we talking about?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Premiere and Roamio Tivos has Delete capabilities. If you use a program called KMTTG, and its set up properly and easily, highlighting a show and hit Delete.


----------

